# Grilled Pizzas w pics



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2020)

Figured I would share a few pictures of some pizzas I had done a few days ago. Nothing to write home about compared to some of the stuff I see you guys post but not bad. First time making my own dough and my own sauce and man can you tell the difference! Shoutout to 

 tx smoker
 for help with the sauce and 

 Smokin' in AZ


 sawhorseray
 for help with the dough.

The sauce:







Threw it in the blender with salt pepper garlic Italian seasoning and a tad of sugar.






Here is the dough balls after they were done rising. Sorry for the dark crappy picture but you get the idea.






Started out with some cheese bread. Here it while I was checking on it on the grill.






Assembled some pizzas. I didn't have a lot of toppings on hand so rolled with what I had. This one is spinach, motz, and tomatoes as thin crust as I could get it.











Did a pepperoni and a buffalo chicken.











Quick plate.






Ran these around 500 the whole time on the grill. Best pizzas I have produced so far. My picky 7 year old who only likes take out pizza even loved it. Well worth the extra time to make the dough and sauce as it was much better than the jarred stuff and frozen dough balls. Couldn't believe the taste difference. Also used whole milk motz and that helped as well. All of this is stuff I have learned from the forum and its great members. Anyways thanks for checking it out. Stay safe out there!

John


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Sep 16, 2020)

Excellent job!!! Do you have a link to the dough recipe?


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks like good eating to me!
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 16, 2020)

That's a beautiful piece of work John, and made even better now that your daughter approves! Big Like! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Sep 16, 2020)

Mighty fine looking pizzas John.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice job John!
You just can’t beat a homemade pizza, if your setup gets hot enough.
And judging from the looks of your pizza, yours does!
We make our own dough & sauce too & it really makes a difference cause you can make it to YOUR taste.
Very nicely done!!
Al


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Great looking pizza's.  I'm sure they taste as great also


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks delicious... I am craving for some pizza now!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice job John.  Beautiful pizzas.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice job John, those pies look fantastic.

LIKE!

John


----------



## sandyut (Sep 16, 2020)

those look great!  nice work my friend!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks like you got some real good advice John and listen to it as well. Those pizzas look great.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 16, 2020)

Great looking pizzas John. I'll have to give that a go sometime. LIKE


----------



## xray (Sep 16, 2020)

Beautiful looking pizza pies John! I’d like a slice of each please!

Looks like you had no issues finding the San Marzanos?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2020)

ShakingHorizons said:


> Excellent job!!! Do you have a link to the dough recipe?



Hey John 

 Smokin' in AZ
. Do you have the link handy that you sent me? I have it at home but not handy at the moment.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 16, 2020)

Good looking stuff you got going on there John!! All of those look darned tasty buddy. Great job and happy that you have finally found pizza nirvana. From here they will only get better.



ShakingHorizons said:


> Do you have a link to the dough recipe?



Here's the recipe that I got from somebody and I think it was Ray and/or John

Ingredients
1 cup water
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
3 cups bread flour
2 teaspoons bread machine yeast
2 tablespoons of Parmesan cheese
1 1/2 teaspoons of Italian seasoning

Directions
1. Mix in a bowl or stand mixer
2. Preheat oven to 475°F.
3. Place dough on floured counter and let the dough rest for 10 minutes.
4. Shape into 15 to 16-inch round pizza pan. Add favorite pizza ingredients.
5. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until crust is browned and cheese is melted.

You're best off to put the dough in a lightly oiled bowl, cover it with cling wrap, put it in a warm place, and let it rise for two hours before making the pizzas. Please note also that if you're using instant yeast you can just add it to the dough when mixing. If you're using dry active yeast you need to dissolve it in water before adding to the dough

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2020)

tx smoker
 Thank you that is the exact one I used.


S
 ShakingHorizons
 check out the recipe above me Robert posted. Very simple and quick to do if you are short on time. I used the grill instead of the oven as noted but whichever way you decide to go I think you will be happy.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Good looking stuff you got going on there John!! All of those look darned tasty buddy. Great job and happy that you have finally found pizza nirvana. From here they will only get better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I just found where I had it posted.....

Bread machine yeast is the same as regular active dry yeast....


----------



## robrpb (Sep 16, 2020)

Good looking pizza.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice work Vol .


----------



## creek bottom (Sep 16, 2020)

Fantastic looking pies!!!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 16, 2020)

that's some fine looking pizza (pizza's)  there John!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2020)

Great looking Pizzas, John!!
Real Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 16, 2020)

Those are legit looking craft old world pizzas man!! Very nice. I really like the one with the spinach.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks great! I grilled pizza on my kettel with pre-made dough from trader Joe's turned out great the 2nd time qhen I didn't burn it lol. Amy one else have trouble getting your pizza dough to stay spread out? I let mine sit out fpr 30 mins or so to warm up from the fridge but as I made the pizzza the dough kept wanting to retract. I ended up using a rolli.g pin to make it do what I wanted.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 16, 2020)

Awesome job John! I'll take a slice of each please! Ive been craving pizza for forever...need to try this dough recipe.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 16, 2020)

terrific looking pizzas! Winner winner having pizza for dinner! Very nice

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 17, 2020)

Awesome and where is this pizzeria sure would appreciate the address.    
Great job .

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 17, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Looks like good eating to me!
> Jim



Thank you Jim appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a beautiful piece of work John, and made even better now that your daughter approves! Big Like! RAY



Thank you Ray. When you can get a picky kids approval you know you did something right!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Mighty fine looking pizzas John.



Thanks Steve!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job John!
> You just can’t beat a homemade pizza, if your setup gets hot enough.
> And judging from the looks of your pizza, yours does!
> We make our own dough & sauce too & it really makes a difference cause you can make it to YOUR taste.
> ...



Appreciate the kind words Al!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 17, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> Great looking pizza's.  I'm sure they taste as great also





pushok2018 said:


> Looks delicious... I am craving for some pizza now!





SlickRockStones said:


> Nice job John.  Beautiful pizzas.





robrpb said:


> Good looking pizza.



Thank you guys very much for the kind words. Need to see some more pizza posts up in here!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 18, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job John, those pies look fantastic.
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John



Thanks John! And thanks again for the dough recipe!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 18, 2020)

sandyut said:


> those look great!  nice work my friend!



Thanks Dave. You been slinging so pretty damn good looking pies yourself here lately!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 18, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like you got some real good advice John and listen to it as well. Those pizzas look great.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris. Washed the pizza down with a couple cold brews. Hard to complain!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 18, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Great looking pizzas John. I'll have to give that a go sometime. LIKE



Thanks Denny! Give it a shot sometime I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 18, 2020)

xray said:


> Beautiful looking pizza pies John! I’d like a slice of each please!
> 
> Looks like you had no issues finding the San Marzanos?



Appreciate it Joe. Nah I finally found them at the little grocery store. They were hiding them on the bottom shelf in the back.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you Robert and thanks again for posting that dough recipe!


----------

